
The Future of Artificial Intelligence - ujal
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/24/weekinreview/24markoff.html
======
endtime
This is an article for people who don't know anything about AI (or, for that
matter, CS in general). I was skeptical when it opened with the perfunctory
Terminator reference, and it didn't fail to disappoint.

The MSM's conflation of actually existent AI (search, learning, etc.) with AGI
is becoming a real pet peeve of mine.

~~~
saikat
I read technical/science articles in the NYTimes mostly out of curiosity about
what the larger public thinks about these things and how all the complex
research and work in technical and scientific fields gets distilled down and
summarized for the mass public. I find it interesting to know what people
outside of our bubble think. But, yeah, if you are reading this article
seeking new information about AI, then this is a waste of time.

~~~
endtime
I should have been clearer. It's not an article for AI-ignorami simply because
it doesn't have depth; it is actively misleading.

------
physcab
This article gives me the same feeling of when I watch movies with a horrible
scientific plot (eg The Transformers). It's entertaining, but so off the mark.

I guess writing about the Multilayer Perceptron, Support/Relevance Vector
Machines, and Markov Models isn't as sexy and probably wouldn't sell well...

Then again, I guess what they ARE writing doesn't sell well either...

------
jimfl
Artificial Intelligence, like controlled nuclear fusion, is always in the
future. About 40 years in the future.

~~~
PieSquared
The difference is that no one claims they've produced strong AI, because,
unlike cold fusion, it's too easy to test. :D

------
joshu
I think this was more a reason to talk about the singularity and Kurzweil etc.

I still think it's a very lopsided understanding of the future.

------
ujal
Actually I find every public mention of the singularity interesting.
Especially the 4 lines about fai :)

